# How long before ride share insurance was available in you market



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Just wondering when Uber started in your market how long before insurance company offered ride share insurance. Here Uber lyft started 1 year ago next week and still no ride share insurance.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Just wondering when Uber started in your market how long before insurance company offered ride share insurance. Here Uber lyft started 1 year ago next week and still no ride share insurance.


Uber started in 2014 here,

Insurance was unavailable until after July 2017

Uber was operating mostly illegally (as in drivers getting tickets/eligible to get tickets) for the entire period between the two.

The only drivers that were in 100% compliance with local regulations were paying for chaffeur insurance ($350+ a month)


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Wow 3 years long time


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Coming up on the first year of rideshare in NYS, still no rideshare insurance riders to speak of. I contacted a local news station that generally does a good job at investigative reporting and this was their response:














































*crickets*


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Insurance was unavailable until after July 2017


As far as i know there still is no hybrid "rideshare" policy available in FL. The policies I've looked at are full commercial. Other states have addons that are 15-20 a month additional.



islanddriver said:


> Wow 3 years long time


Well, like steve said, Uber was illegal/gray area until june 1 2017.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> As far as i know there still is no hybrid "rideshare" policy available in FL. The policies I've looked at are full commercial. Other states have addons that are 15-20 a month additional.
> 
> Well, like steve said, Uber was illegal/gray area until june 1 2017.


The "rideshare" policies STILL arn't good enough to just take passengers, they are however SOLD by the commercial wings of the insurance companies, but nowhere close to full taxi insurance.

I'm not going to rideshare ever, the insurance costs and horrible pay make it not worth it to me.



wk1102 said:


> Well, like steve said, Uber was illegal/gray area until june 1 2017.


Depending on the jurisdiction it was illegal right up to June 1 2017. Unless you were an uber black car in Orlando (commercial insurance good enough to take customers off app) you were eligible for a ticket if Orlando code enforcement were to stop you.


----------

